# Frog is not catching FF



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

Hi,
I have a Tinc that has been getting a bit thin, so today I was watching very closly has he was trying to eat. It seems that he is missing the FF when he goes for them. He does not always miss but with a tank mate I am not sure he is getting enough. I am putting a 10 gal together to put him in for now and I have added a slice of banana to the tank to get the ff in one place for him until I have the tank setup.

What can be causing the issue?
I rotate between Calcium with Vit D and Muiti Vitamins from Rep-Cal.

Thanks


----------



## Dragas (Sep 4, 2008)

You could try slowing down the FF w/ some cold air, in the freezer for just a spell ?


----------



## JLHayes13 (Feb 21, 2009)

My Leuc has a similar problem. He misses the ff sometimes and gets disinterested if it stops moving even if he is already honing in on it. Unfortunately the other two df's are lightning fast and will eat til they are bursting. I usually ad the ffs when the Leuc is already out and the other two are away. Sometimes I will put my tongs inside and shoo the other two away until the Leuc has eaten 5-6 ffs.


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

He actually keeps trying to get the same fly he just keeps missing it over and over again. It not all the time though, later I was watching him again around the banana and he was hitting everyone everytime.

The other one is getting fat, but its a female.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

some froglets are "bad feeders" and need to almost be hand fed.

To "hand feed" a froglet.....tap the a single coated fly directly in front of his face with the feed cup from a height that will not make him scared of it.

Tap only one fly at a time and hope that he "connects" with it. It not, wait a whle and repeat.

You may have to do this several times a day for quite some time, until he puts some decent size on, or gets better at prey aquisition.

I would never sell or even give a frog like this to a new person. I have @ 6-8 froglets right now, that are not aggressive feeders.


----------



## Almecum (Aug 3, 2007)

I have had him for 2+ years and this is the first time I have seen him have any issues with eating. I was away for a while and my son was feeding them but not as well as I do so they the frogs got a little thin. I am just concerned that this is a problem now from losing weight.

I have moved him into a smaller tank until he gets his weight back on.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Could also be a vit A deficiency. It hampers the mucus production in the mouth, making the tongue much less useful. I've heard that infrequent (once monthly) supplementation of crushed Vitamin A palmitate dusted onto feeders can help get frogs back on track.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

Dane said:


> Could also be a vit A deficiency. It hampers the mucus production in the mouth, making the tongue much less useful. I've heard that infrequent (once monthly) supplementation of crushed Vitamin A palmitate dusted onto feeders can help get frogs back on track.


 
i have a variabilis i recently acquired that is very thin due to this (felt bad for her). seems like she is barley hanging on but shes past the point of feeding vits to correct this. ever hear of a liquid sup that can be given to correct it. i have been looking for a cure and just trying to keep her fed with proper supplementation hoping it will right itself soon. (check you supplements often to ensure they are good)


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

I was lucky enough to catch a lecture from Dr. Kevin Wright at Frogday, and I think he mentioned using a few drops of liquid vit. A (gel caps) on the back of severely effected animals that could no longer be supplemented orally, followed by a quick rinse to remove excess oils. I would contact him for specifics.



sounddrive said:


> i have a variabilis i recently acquired that is very thin due to this (felt bad for her). seems like she is barley hanging on but shes past the point of feeding vits to correct this. ever hear of a liquid sup that can be given to correct it. i have been looking for a cure and just trying to keep her fed with proper supplementation hoping it will right itself soon. (check you supplements often to ensure they are good)


----------

